
My Points on Flutter as a React Native Developer - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@reime005/my-points-on-flutter-as-a-react-native-developer-7e55da1fcf6a
======
rhodysurf
I have written production apps in Flutter and RN. Honestly I like RN better
for using native view components AND jsx. Dart code gets really cluttered with
parenthesis and nesting and jsx is just cleaner to read me for me. I have also
hit a lot of random flutter freeze up bugs (especially with the keyboard) that
have been around and tracked for months.

Upgrading in RN really does suck so bad though.

